# What wind conditions do you guys say no to?



## mistrpeepers (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi All-

I've got a 62 mile ride (Habitat for Humanity group ride) tomorrow and the weather is not looking good at all. The hurricane is making things really unpredictable out here (NC) so hard to plan.

Whether it rains or not, it is still looking like 23 mph winds most of the day- not sure if i have
rode in conditions that bad or not- seems like i always try to go when it is 10 mph or lower.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

well, I'm no hero...any rain, temps <35F, and winds >25 mph are 'no go' conditions for me.

simply too much nice weather where I live to have to endure that kind of stuff...


----------



## Cartoscro (Sep 10, 2012)

I would just put on my big boy Superman underwear, and tough it out.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

For just a casual ride, I bail on anything with steady >15mph winds. For something organized or just going with other people I'd HTFU up to 20mph. I'll take miles and miles of hills... but wind is soul-destroying. I ride for fun. If it ain't fun... I ain't riding.


----------



## Daren (Jul 25, 2008)

Its a group ride, so there will be others to share in your misery, which tends to make it a little less miserable


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

Last night's ride was sustained wind of 22 mph with gust up to 30.

The night before was 23 mph.

I'm off today and the wind is a sustained 22 mph. I don't think I can take the wind again today so I will likely go mountain biking or heck, maybe even take a day off.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I'll stop when the gusts reach the 40s. Gets annoying and it blows me around too much since I'm so light.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

I live in one of the windiest areas on the East Coast. If I was going to limit myself to < 15 mph, I'd ride less than 50 days a year. If you live along the coast, winds are a fact of life. Since I don't have any major hills, I embrace the wind.

My upper limit is 35 mph gusts. Maybe steady 25-30. Strong headwinds are one of the few times you'll see me on the 34 ring. I've been out in those conditions. It's do-able. Just have to be aware of handling issues when it's a crosswind. Worst part of it is blowing sand along the shoulders.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

A steady wind is one thing, as when a cold front has gone through and you get sustained winds in one direction. I'll ride in pretty windy conditions (>20 mph) in that situation.

Gusty, variable winds are another matter. Tropical storm conditions means sustained winds in the 30's, with higher gusts that can come from any direction. Combine that with the possibility of heavy rain, making bike handling iffy and visibility poor for both riders and drivers, and you have a recipe for an unpleasant and possibly dangerous ride.

I would probably bag the ride given your forecast. In fact, unless the storm moves pretty slowly, I'd hope the ride organizers are smart and responsible and they call the ride off.

I commute in lots of rain, and quite a lot of wind. Strong gusty winds combined with heavy rain, as in a thunderstorm -- or a hurricane -- will keep me off the roads. The traffic hazards are just too great, IMO.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, since it’s a group pride, you can hide from the wind. But even so, if you are not used to or at least have a good idea of what a sustained >20mph wind feels like when riding, you’ll likely be miserable. A 62 miles ride in that wind? I wouldn’t do it.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Variables*



BostonG said:


> Well, since it’s a group pride, you can hide from the wind. But even so, if you are not used to or at least have a good idea of what a sustained >20mph wind feels like when riding, you’ll likely be miserable. A 62 miles ride in that wind? I wouldn’t do it.


If the ride is out and back then 30+ miles into the wind in one direction is pretty tough. If the ride is in open flat country then you could get really buffeted around.

However if there are lots of hills and trees and the ride is a winding loop then maybe it's not much of an issue for the distance.

Way too many variables to guess.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

The other issue on these charity rides is that you'll have riders of all abilities out there. Some of them can't hold their line when it's calm. Do you want to be with them when a crosswind gust kicks up?


----------



## MPov (Oct 22, 2010)

We've got Sandy coming through my area right now. I'd say no at that point.


----------



## xinque (Oct 3, 2012)

Sandy gusting to 50 mph and guy just cycled past my house..


----------



## Gudmann (Jun 6, 2012)

18 m/s or about 40 mph and I dont commute, except when it's straight from north, then at 35 mph.


----------



## gooch1010 (Aug 17, 2012)

being a newbie about 20mph is my limit. and is it just me or is it always the windiest on the ride back?


----------



## DEK (Feb 12, 2005)

I've ridden in sub-zero temps and that was STUPID. So, won't be doing that ever again. I've put my temp limit at >30 degrees. As for wind, I'll ride up to about 25 mph winds. I'm not so concerned with head/tail winds. I just get concerned with strong crosswinds that can knock me over or push me into traffic.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

DEK said:


> I've ridden in sub-zero temps and that was STUPID. So, won't be doing that ever again. I've put my* temp limit at >30 degrees*. As for wind, I'll ride up to *about 25 mph winds*. I'm *not so concerned with head/tail winds*. I just get concerned with *strong crosswinds that can knock me over or push me into traffic*.


Pretty much mirrors my limits; temps in the mid-30's (including wind chill), winds to ~28 MPH and a general attitude that headwinds equate to hill climbs, tailwinds offer a respite and crosswinds are potentially dangerous, especially with gusts.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

gooch1010 said:


> being a newbie about 20mph is my limit. and is it just me or is it always the windiest on the ride back?


Murphy's law of headwinds. But sometimes you beat it. I occasionally get a tailwind for my commute home. Fun.


----------



## Kid Canada (Aug 17, 2012)

gooch1010 said:


> being a newbie about 20mph is my limit. and is it just me or is it always the windiest on the ride back?


I guess it depends on where you live. The direction I have to go in (dictated by many factors, but primarily by road condition) the wind is at my back to start and I have come back in it. I don't have a set mph/kph I just go by what I think I will be able to do without destroying myself or my equipment. I have a look at the flag to judge the direction, which is almost always from the west, and speed of the wind and then make the call. I find if I try and ride against a hard wind my left knee starts to get sore from the force I have to out into the pedals.


----------



## Gudmann (Jun 6, 2012)

Looking at winds at steady northern wind of 45 - 55 mph and 28 - 30 °F for the rest of the week... no commuting for me...


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

I ride for fun. I have at times ridden into a pretty gusty 20 mph head wind but only because I knew I was going to get a killer tailwind on the way home. That's fun! Rain and wind? that's a deal breaker for me. I rode yesterday and it was pouring down rain for the whole 2.5 hours but it was not windy and warm, close to 60 degrees. It was a fun ride.


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

40 mph wind today on my ride. I swear it was blowing from four different directions. I quit after 10 miles.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

ParadigmDawg said:


> 40 mph wind today on my ride. I swear it was blowing from four different directions. I quit after 10 miles.


You were brave to venture out. Dallas wind today sucked! I didn't even think about it.


----------

